# Fussy eater



## Izzy (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi Izzy is a fussy eater, we have tried several dried foods, science diet,eukanubna and bakers but she will only eat a few pieces and then turns away. She loves chicken and scrambled egg though. She is steadily putting weight on but her ribs and back bone seem to stick out (although you can't see them as her hair is so thick and long). I have now realised that we have probably allowed her to become fussy and have taken away the scrambled egg and chicken. Has anyone got any tips on a brand that she might eat and also build her up a little.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Izzie is a very fussy pup with dog food as well haha, she didn't used to eat much of her puppy food, but she loved the wet food we bought her! (It's not very good for them though) so we tried a moist dog food, not 100% what it's called, but she does seem to eat it, still only nibbles at it through the day, but she has always done that, so we just leave it for her to have a bit when she wants it  I can find out the brand if you're interested? We buy it from Asda.


----------



## Izzy (Sep 7, 2011)

Maybe it's and Izzy/Izzie thing haha. I have tried the asda brand wet food along with several others and nope she wasn't fussed.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Julie we are feeding Cara orijen mixed with butchers wet puppy food in the little foil trays. From the beginning shes been on orijen but became a right fuss pot. Now she eats really well xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty was very fussy on any dried food and would often only eat 2 out of 6 meals and then still leave some. She would always gobble up fresh meat. In the end we found Nature Diet food which she loves and wolfs down every day, she even now will be waiting to be fed which she never used to do. Weirdly since she was spayed in April she seems less fussy.

I hope you find something that works for Izzy. x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Izzy said:


> Maybe it's and Izzy/Izzie thing haha. I have tried the asda brand wet food along with several others and nope she wasn't fussed.


It could be an Izzy/Izzie thing haha, i'm not sure if it's an Asda brand, it's called Hi Life moist (flavours either turkey & chicken or beef), & the wet food she loves is called Hero, but we only give her it every now & again as a treat because she likes it so much, that comes in most flavours


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Maggie is fussy eater! Started when she was teething and she completely went off royal canine. Then we tried james wellbeloved which she ate slightly more of, after sticking with that for a while I decided it was still not good enough and so after a nit of research changed her to barking heads. Now almost every day she eats all her food. I put it down for half an hour and what she hasnt eaten she doesn't get, hardly ever have to remove food anymore. It's tough tho and worrying ehen they feel a bit too ribby, but as my vet said if she is hungry she will eat she is still happy in herself and she is putting weight on. Emma x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty statred on James Wellbleoved but was not interestd AT ALL.. stwitched
to Origen which she loves but possibly a bit rich for her, slowly been transfering her over to Barking heads which seems to be going down well!!


----------



## Maxwell (Mar 9, 2011)

Max was always fussy we tried nearly every brand from wet to dry (could open our own food shop) he is now on Origen which I mix with a little grated cheese and ham which seems to help


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

We have both of our on The Natural Dog Food Company (http://naturaldogfoodcompany.com/) and supplement with some Nature Diet (http://www.naturediet.co.uk/productspuppyjunior.html). Really healthy, natural foods and they both really like it!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hard work finding the right food for your dog ... I was starting to trial Barking Heads when Honey came into season and then they went off their food etc, so not a good test period .. so I will give it another go ... they were on Orijen but it is very rich ... so I will try Barking Heads again ... 

Natures Menu is another one I am interested in ... 

Its all about feeding your dog a food they enjoy, is doing them good and you can handle preparing, plus we all want to feel good about what we are feeding them ...


----------



## Izzy (Sep 7, 2011)

Hero is what we've tried from Asda, she will eat it sometimes. I have made progress though, I stuffed her Kong with it and she ate it yeah result. Could be making a rod for my own back though ha ha


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

My Izzie also loves Hero (the wet food) she eats it straight away! It barely touches the sides of the bowl! Haha, but we have to give her dry food most of the time, the wet is just a one off


----------



## andypandi (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Life moist food is the one food that Milo will eat regularly and I only bought it out of desperation! I have tried many others- James Wellbeloved, Applaws, Barking Heads, Nature Diet to name but a few, but he refuses to eat it after a few days!

Andrea


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Poppy will eat mostly anything, though only when she's in the mood. One thing she is fussy about is chicken. I usually give her some poached chicken breast as a treat now and then, the other day I had some chicken thighs left so I poached that. She wouldn't touch it. In the end she brought a piece into me dropped it on the floor in front of me looked up, as if to say "do you think I'm going to eat that" and walked off. At this point I admitted defeat and poached some chicken breast. She wolfed it down!! Talk about fussy!!!


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Please try natural instincts/ dog. You will not look back. Organic raw food with added supplements Pushca loves it. Looks fantastic and never leaves a meal. It's oudourless and her poos are hard andnever smell
Good luck


----------

